# proyecto de titulacion en automatizacion



## Caredu (Sep 19, 2006)

hola... mi nombre es carlos vivo en lima y estoy cusando los ultimos ciclos de la carrera electronica y automatización industrial... estoy un poco confuso.. con respecto a mi proyecto de titulacion... me gustaria que uds. me den ideas para poder desarrollar un buen proyecto ...ejem.. automatizacion de red de aceite de pescado para poder totalizar su flujo y mandarlo a un plc que funcinara como un RTU en un sistema SCADA para poder administrar las toneladas de aceite de pescado en una empresa..... u otras ideas no se..... k sean de automatizacion  

gracias de antemano...


----------



## VichoT (Sep 25, 2006)

Holas.caredu. para mi proyecto de titulacion de Instrumentacion Organize junto aun compañero un curdo se capacitacion para un Liceo tecnico industrial de mi zona el cual habia adquirido unos elementos propios de instrumentacion , Un microPLC  y diferetes sensores...les enzeñamos a los profesores  a utilizarlo, a programarlo y todas las variantes que pudiera tener el micro PLC Pneupaalpha que adquirieron...como vez salimos de lo normal de estar describiendo proyectos  y nos safamos de estar diseñndo nuevas instalaciones.... algo sencillo...practico  y de paso ayudas ala comunidad(el liceo en que hicimosla capacitacion fue nuestro liceo jejeje)..

BYE!


----------



## condor_chile (Oct 1, 2006)

Hola
Mira...lo mas importante en un proyecto asi es que su realizacion debe ser perfecta, como idea te propongo crear un sistema automatizado y este con su respectivo PLC luego dejas un CPU con el programa del PLC abierto y accedes a el desde un PC remoto, la idea principal es mostrar los veneficios del internet en la automatizacion, ahora tu te preguntaras y eso de q me sirve?...bueno ya tienes parte del proyecto, luego el siguiente paso es que tu sistema automatico sea bueno: que tal un sistema hidraulico controlado para mover piezas mecanicas, llenar envases, en fin las millones de utilidades de un sistema de este tipo

espero q te haya aportado en algo

atte.
       Condor_Chile


----------



## KREATOR (Oct 10, 2006)

La Automatizacion es muy grande y tiene infinidad de aplicaciones. Si no estas seguro de que quieres hacer. Ve a una empresa cualquiera y empieza por revisar que procesos tienen y que se puedan automatizar, para que te financien el proyecto.

Que no te pase lo que  a un colega que diseño un sistema de envase y transporte de lacteos con PLC's, electro neumatica y servo mecanismos... para que despues ese proyecto no fuera factible por sus elevados costos y quedara en el limbo... o bueno... realmente años despues la empresa de lacteos contrato otra empresa la cual realizo ese mismo proyecto.

Mi consejo, es que no busques un proyecto que sea muy costoso y que te lleve mucho tiempo desarrollarlo, donde no vas a ganar lo que te mereces.  Puede ser algo sencillo.... que tal?... la automatizacion de luces atraves de tu telefono celular.

Una bombilla a la cual se le controla la intensidad de la luz con un control PID el cual va a estar accionado por una salida analoga que antes se envia desde una cpu que esta conectada a la red mundial y sirve como servidor para que desde tu celular entres como cliente y ajustes la intensidad de la luz que deseas.... bueno... se pueden hacer muchas otras cosas....


----------

